# Old School PPI Precision Power FRX-456 Four/Five/Six Way Electronic Crossover



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My crossover for auction 

Old School PPI Precision Power FRX 456 Four Five Six Way Electronic Crossover | eBay


----------

